# Posting Pics?



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm a new member and was wondering if there is a way to post pictures of your vehicle here? I am also a member of TundraSolutions.com which uses identical software in their boards but they have the ability to post pictures too. My Sequoia pics are below.

http://www.tundrasolutions.com/photopost/showgallery.php?ppuser=6037&cat=500&thumb=1

:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SoonerE39 said:


> *I'm a new member and was wondering if there is a way to post pictures of your vehicle here? I am also a member of TundraSolutions.com which uses identical software in their boards but they have the ability to post pictures too. My Sequoia pics are below.
> 
> http://www.tundrasolutions.com/photopost/showgallery.php?ppuser=6037&cat=500&thumb=1
> 
> :dunno: *


You know, I'm not the site's tech guru, but I'm sure that 
there's got to be a way to do it. Don't know if we can
afford the extra bandwidth just yet; we don't want to 
go too commercial here. In the meantime, you can post
single images, one at a time...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

like this?


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Here's one for practice


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice pic!

Aspen Silver Metallic??


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Nice pic!
> 
> Aspen Silver Metallic?? *


khalahari beige?


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Kaschmir Beige Metallic.
Racing Dynamics front lip spoiler and rear apron. AE lights with clear corners. Shark Injector (Conforti Software). 5 Speed, Sport package.
And no, I'm not pretending to be an "M", the license plate was on it when I bought it. Kind of like it and just haven't found anything better for it yet.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hook 'em Horns!

:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Looks great! It was a bummer how BMW replaced 
Cashmere Beige with Sahara Beige, and then Kalahari
Beige in just a couple of years. Cashmere was the nicest one...


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I actually rescued this car from TX. It was first registered in Austin. I have played Boomer Sooner on the stereo for 2 weeks and it now runs much better.

I really didn't have much hope for OU this year because our offense is so weak but after how TX struggled with OSU last week, I think it should be a good game. I sold my game tickets for $600(pair) to help cover the cost of tag and excise tax.

Now to just get that stupid TX plate off the car

GO SOONERS!!


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Jon
On the paint tag under the hood, BMW spells it "Kaschmir" but I prefer to spell it Cashmere also. Also unfortunate they changed colors because I thought about getting body colored moldings but I would have to have them painted if I did, instead of buying them prepainted from BMW. I'll probably leave it how it is, at least for now.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SoonerE39 said:


> [B
> 
> I really didn't have much hope for OU this year because our offense is so weak but after how TX struggled with OSU last week, I think it should be a good game. I sold my game tickets for $600(pair) to help cover the cost of tag and excise tax.
> 
> GO SOONERS!! [/B]


yeah, it's a bizarre year when neither team's fans feel confident enough in their teams to really lay the smack down--especially being ranked 2 and 3! Should be another low low scoring game this year

(now watch it be 34-30 or something like that :yikes: )


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

atyclb,

Here's a pic just for you. The best mod to the E39 yet!!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------

